

Ask HN: Are modified Y Combinator applications reviewed again? - jerryji

My Y Combinator application has been materially modified since its last submission, will it be reviewed again as if it's a new application?
======
pg
Effectively. There are very few applications already rated by two of us, and
none by three.

